# punch mitts



## monkeyboy (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey i originally posted this in the taekwondo thread thread but im thinking that maybe this would be a better spot for it.
Anyways, i recently bought some cheap punch mitts at walmart, ive got some experience using them with hands and elbows, with the occational knee too.  What id like to know is if anyones ever used them for legs, or effectively anyways.  I think they'd be good for improving speed and accuracy and id like to use them for combination work as well.  Any experiences with this or ideas? Possible pros, cons etc.


----------



## wild thunder02 (Nov 1, 2013)

The square ones with the grab tab on the back? or are these the real slip on focus mitts style? I have always liked focus mitts for hand techniques and snap style kicks. The ones with the single grab tab on the back generally can't be held that tight so their recovery after hits is not as quick or controlled. Although either should be just fine it just depends on how your pad holder can use what you have. For kicking combinations you might wanna pick up a TKD paddle pad.


----------



## SENC-33 (Nov 1, 2013)

You could with the larger more durable punch mitts but be cautious. Mitts from wal-mart? Don't know about that....depends on the type of kicks


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 1, 2013)

Punch mitts are intended for use training punches. I can see how they can be used with other strikes that are essentially inline, but generally speaking, you're probably better off getting kicking targets for training kicking.

We use targets like this or a shield like this. Or a heavy bag.


----------



## Fritz (Nov 1, 2013)

I find the hand mitts work well for punching, hand strikes and elbows, but are a bit weak in padding for kicking. A kicking shield, or other big body pad that somebody can hold while the other persons kicks is best for the give, and extra padding needed to absorn the strike. Trying to take a kick or a series of kicks with a hand mitt gets old real fast for the person holding the mitt.


----------

